# Questions to ask for an engagement photoshoot



## Etabor (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi

I'm looking to start taking engagement photos, and I was just wondering what questions you ask to get to know your couple a little bit more in order to plan the engagement photo session.

Cheers,

Emma


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 27, 2012)

Where & how they met.  I've had a few 'E-shoots' where we visited the place where they met or where they had their first date.

Ask them what their interests are.  If they like walks on the beach, then that's probably a good place for a photo shoot.  If they like horses.....etc.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Aug 27, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> Where & how they met.  I've had a few 'E-shoots' where we visited the place where they met or where they had their first date.
> 
> Ask them what their interests are.  If they like* walks on the beach*, then that's probably a good place for a photo shoot.  If they like horses.....etc.



+1

Every chic on every singles site likes "walk on the beach"


----------

